# Albino groundhog



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Saw this about a week ago on my way home from work, thought I was seeing things. Saw it again today, and stopped to get some pics.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Neat !


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

M R DUCKS said:


> Neat !





just perchy said:


> Saw this about a week ago on my way home from work, thought I was seeing things. Saw it again today, and stopped to get some pics.
> View attachment 195145



Seen one of these many years ago.....


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

had this white skunk waddle under my stand the other night


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that's the guinea pig I lost when I was little!


----------



## TGman122 (Mar 15, 2010)

COOL !!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Neat pic. A couple years ago I live trapped a garden raiding groundhog that was as blonde as Pamela Anderson!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pic


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

that's cool thanks for sharing


----------

